

The Secret History of Haskell - raganwald
http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Haskell

======
Rickasaurus
let_in =let in'let'in=let in let in" let" in let in let let'in let_ _in =
let_>>_in in in'let'in++ let in_let'in=let in " let in let" in let'in
in_let'in in'let'in

Made me laugh.

But seriously, what's up with the heterosexist fake quote?

~~~
samstokes
It's an Uncyclopedia article - fake Oscar Wilde quotes are an established
meme:

[http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Making_up_Oscar_Wilde_quo...](http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Making_up_Oscar_Wilde_quotes)

"Officially listed as the National Sport of England, making up Oscar Wilde
quotes is widely regarded as the greatest spectator sport ever invented, with
the possible exceptions of Sudden Death Twister and Sockey."

